# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 32 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

*What books or magazines do you find useful for woodworking?*

*






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
The unpaid woodbarter troll, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the island monkey too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2016)

All of them! I like getting the new edition of monthly mags, bathroom is the reading room, lol. And books? I can't get enough, I read them all, I devour everything in text that I can get my hands on. I would say fine wood working is my fave, although I read them all. There's lots of knowledge in print.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

Shop notes!!! I love that one. Fww is pretty good too...


----------



## CWS (Aug 7, 2016)

AAW mag and web site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2016)

I like old books- seems more info- less BS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 7, 2016)

I too read a lot, and occasionally look at a video--but not everything that comes along, my time is a precious commodity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2016)

I am partial to Popular Woodworking, Wood, and Shop Notes. I have a ton of old mags that I'll go through every once in awhile to get ideas. I'll read just about any magazine or book, wish I had more time to. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

I usually have a goal. Say I want to get better at hand cut dove tails, I read everything I can find and maybe watch some videos too. Then I try to distill it down to what makes the most sense to me. So my answer is whatever has the info I want at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

I used to sub to Woodwork, FWW, and Woodshop News. Haven't sub'd to anything for many many years though and I now do 99% of my woodworking-related reading online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I like old books- seems more info- less BS.


BS is hard to scribe on stone tablets. Scratch out the facts and call it a day was how they wrote books then...



This is my go to book...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 7, 2016)

I get FWW and Popular Woodworking. There was a deal through the kids' school for two years of both. I'll also occasionally pick up different books at the local used book store or thrift stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2016)

I subscribe to Wood and Creative Woodworks and crafts and Scrollsaw Workshop. The last two mostly for patterns. I have sub to many in the past but found that there was a lot of the same in the mags. I too tend to search for books or mags that lean toward my current efforts in wood working. I have a hard time getting rid of any of the print , there is always a project or tip that I look for later. Now for my secret source for all the info on any type of wood working---Wood Barter . This site has truly become my go-to site for all my woodworking needs and a good measure of humor. I find it extremely useful and comforting to be able to ask questions and receive answers from those that are actually knowledgeable and actively involved in these areas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I find it extremely useful and comforting to be able to ask questions and receive answers from those that are actually knowledgeable and actively involved in these areas.


As opposed to here on Woodbarter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 8, 2016)

American Woodturner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff I may not have worded it correctly but I am referring to Wood Barter members as my true and trusted source for spot on advice

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 8, 2016)

I was subscribed to, I think, woodcraft but let it expire...I find that the amount of knowledge on the web these days far outweighs the current print volume. Even more so is the amount of knowledge that can be gained from YouTube. You do have to be careful though because anyone can put something out there. I am still a sucker for a good book here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Don Ratcliff I may not have worded it correctly but I am referring to Wood Barter members as my true and trusted source for spot on advice



Oh you worded it correctly...Don's just up to his usual Don-foolery....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

Blah blah something something hone in on the best part and take it out of context... This is the definition of Don-foolery (capitalize the noun please) This is what has provided you all minutes of laughter over the weeks I have been a member...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... This is what has provided you all _*minutes*_ of laughter over the weeks I have been a member...



Prone to exaggeration much?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> BS is hard to scribe on stone tablets. Scratch out the facts and call it a day was how they wrote books then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do my best to refrain from the obvious appropriate comments to this post..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

ESPN the magazine and all of my NRA and hunting magazines help me a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *for woodworking?*





Tclem said:


> ESPN the magazine and all of my NRA and hunting magazines help me a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


Yea. They take my mind off of all my mistakes WOODWORKING

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok...I'll let it slide....clown.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I will do my best to refrain from the obvious appropriate comments to this post..........


This is Mike, the chicken that lived 18 months without a head.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Prone to exaggeration much?


Ouch... *sniff*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is Mike, the chicken that lived 18 months without a head.
> 
> View attachment 111010

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here they come to snuff the rooster
Yeah here come the rooster, yeah
You know he ain't gonna die


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 111012



I still see myself in a mirror so I didn't die nor turn into a vampire. All's well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I still see myself in a mirror so I didn't die nor turn into a vampire. All's well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

